# Monster Grouper, this was just sent to me by a friend......



## Boatjob1

Scroll all the way for pictures... 

*THIBODAUX , La. --A medical student who blindfolds his friends to keep his favorite offshore fishing spot secret has come up with a record-beating fish -- a Warsaw grouper weighing 359.**1 pounds.* *The giant hauled in by J.J. Tabor of Thibodaux is 12 ounces above the previous Louisiana state record,* * a state biologist confirmed.
It's been cut down to fillets. The first fillet weighed 53 pounds, Tabor said.
He caught it near an oil rig 70 miles south of Fourchon, in 400 feet of water. He won't give a more* *specific description.
'It's J.J.'s secret,' said Joey Rodrigue, a friend from Baton Rouge who joined Tabor and Tabor's father,** John, on the record-making trip Saturday. 'I don't even know where I was. He blindfolds us on the way* *out.'
Tabor said he thought at first that his hook with a live hard tail on it had hit the bottom 'until I felt the big head shake.'* *Rodrigue steered away from the rig.
'I put myself in a harness and just had to lay back and fight,' J.J. Tabor said. 'It was about a 15 or 20**minute fight.'
Tabor cleaned the fish late Monday afternoon outside his father's auto repair shop in Thibodaux . 'We'll**split it up,' he said. 'I'll make some phone calls and try to get rid of it * *while* *fresh. The rest, we'll vacuum pack* *it and cook it later.'
Tabor says he believes the fish is about 30 years old. 
The world record, caught off Florida in 1985, is 436 pounds, 12 ounces.*


----------



## B-Rod

All I can say is wow and wish I had a secret spot holding fish like that


----------



## REDFISH101

NOW THATS A STUD!!!!:thumbup::notworthy::thumbup:


----------



## thecalmbeforethestorm

that is the biggest grouper i have ever seen in my life wow!!


----------



## FrankwT

Good grief! What a Hoss, good fishing JJ!


----------



## gator7_5

Thans god it didnt have dreaded fin rot. It wouldn't have been a record.

Those are some monstere scamps on that peg board too.


----------



## REDFISH KING

What a stud.......


----------



## on the rocks

The guy that caught that fish is a friend of Jamielu and George (Speckulator) in LA.


----------



## 85okhai

it was either in this months or last month sport fisherman magazine and i think it has been confirmed as a world record


----------



## smooth seas

how big of test line did you use and what size was the hook?


----------



## baymotorsports

good god man


----------



## Framerguy

That fish was caught almost 4 years ago, your friend is a bit slow getting the news to you. It's still a hog but no where close to the world record.

*The world record, caught off Florida in 1985, is 436 pounds, 12 ounces.*


----------



## CatHunter

yea i seen these pics years ago


----------



## Matt09

Dayummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Robin

He should have released it.30 yrs.old,he earned his life...................................

Robin


----------



## CatHunter

30 years old i think he was at the end of his life, committed suicide


----------



## DHB699

The Story and picture of this fish was in the March 2008 issue of Saltwater Sportsman mag.


----------

